

this-is-not-an-attack: SSH probe username of security researcher? - BenjieGillam
http://188.95.234.6/

======
BenjieGillam
I'm inclined to believe this is legitimate research - looking up the IP
address seems to check out, it's at least assigned to "Technische Universitaet
Muenchen". First probe I've seen that truthfully declares itself as non-
threatening.

